# HTC TB bootloader can be unlocked at htcdev.com



## RainyDay (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/3...-bootloader-unlock-treatment-from-htcdev-com/

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## designgears (Jul 14, 2011)

I think you are a little late to the party









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RainyDay (Aug 24, 2011)

designgears said:


> I think you are a little late to the party
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Lol mine has been unlocked and rooted since the first method was released. Just saying now you can do it thru htcdev.com

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

designgears said:


> I think you are a little late to the party
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


actually I think HTC is a little late to the party

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

RainyDay said:


> Lol mine has been unlocked and rooted since the first method was released. Just saying now you can do it thru htcdev.com
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


People have posted this before. But, it's important for everyone to know this DOES NOT give you S-OFF, which you need to flash fun things. Kind of a let down from hTC if you ask me.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> People have posted this before. But, it's important for everyone to know this DOES NOT give you S-OFF, which you need to flash fun things. Kind of a let down from hTC if you ask me.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


If it unlocks the bootloader and doesn't give S-off, what does it do? I thought unlocked bootloader = S-off

This post has been XOOMED to this forum


----------



## ehull82 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> If it unlocks the bootloader and doesn't give S-off, what does it do? I thought unlocked bootloader = S-off
> 
> This post has been XOOMED to this forum


Unlocked bootloader = flashable system, recovery and boot partitions. However, they appear to leave other needed things locked down which totally makes having an unlocked bootloader pointless.

I learned this all first hand, the hard way, yesterday and spent the whole day with a phone that I couldn't use because I didn't do a nandroid backup of the stock rom before trying to restore my CM7 backup.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

ehull82 said:


> Unlocked bootloader = flashable system, recovery and boot partitions. However, they appear to leave other needed things locked down which totally makes having an unlocked bootloader pointless.
> 
> I learned this all first hand, the hard way, yesterday and spent the whole day with a phone that I couldn't use because I didn't do a nandroid backup of the stock rom before trying to restore my CM7 backup.


What do you want to be able to do that you can't?


----------



## ehull82 (Dec 27, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> What do you want to be able to do that you can't?


I don't know the specifics as to why since I'm not a dev but it wouldn't boot any of the AOSP roms that I attempted to flash. It would accept the flash but would lockup on the white HTC screen when booting. The only rom I was able to boot was a 605.9 stock deodexed rom. My rom of choice has been CM7 since October. Since I couldn't boot AOSP, and I can't stand sense, I ended returning everything to Stock and then using Revolutionary to S-Off my bootloader.

I'm back on CM7 at the moment.


----------



## rkewljlh (Dec 19, 2011)

Actually what HTC did makes sense there is no need to screw about with the radio firmware or Hboot unlocking the bootloader allows you to do the following things

Flash unsigned system images
Flash unsigned Recovery Images

and install custom kernels and kernels built from source from the HTC dev site.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

If you use this site to unlock the bootloader can you then flash CWM and gain root?


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Without S-OFF custom kernels are not possible. As a result, you can only run ROMs which are based on the kernel you are currently using. Thus why AOSP and MIUI based ROMs won't work. That is to say, boot *is* locked by the security flag, so you can't modify it without S-OFF.

You can gain root access without S-OFF, but for me, as I greatly dislike SenseUI, having S-OFF is a must. I don't believe hTC will ever grant S-OFF and so I will always recommend the use of exploits over official tools for them. Otherwise you're voiding your warranty officially for nothing.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## fordborn (Oct 20, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> Without S-OFF custom kernels are not possible. As a result, you can only run ROMs which are based on the kernel you are currently using. Thus why AOSP and MIUI based ROMs won't work. That is to say, boot *is* locked by the security flag, so you can't modify it without S-OFF.
> 
> You can gain root access without S-OFF, but for me, as I greatly dislike SenseUI, having S-OFF is a must. I don't believe hTC will ever grant S-OFF and so I will always recommend the use of exploits over official tools for them. Otherwise you're voiding your warranty officially for nothing.
> 
> ...


That is not correct. I am running 1.5 unlocked with s-on and useing MIUI. I have also loaded several other ROMS including CM. Also am able to load custom kernals. Look at this thread and follow it. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1239821&highlight=root+hboot+1.5 Like I said this works for me and the only thing I have not been able to do is load a different splace screen.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

fordborn said:


> That is not correct. I am running 1.5 unlocked with s-on and useing MIUI. I have also loaded several other ROMS including CM. Also am able to load custom kernals. Look at this thread and follow it. http://forum.xda-dev...=root+hboot+1.5 Like I said this works for me and the only thing I have not been able to do is load a different splace screen.


Ahh, I did misspeak. Without S-OFF, you cannot load custom kernels (write to the /boot partition) from a custom recovery. As that tutorial notes, you can do it from fastboot so long as the bootloader is unlocked. And yet, I'm still always going to recommend the exploit methods until hTC offers S-OFF (which I don't think they ever will). Just makes things easier.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## fordborn (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes I hope soon we can have full s-off but I think that has to come from the service provider (sprint). Dont think it is up to HTC to make sim-off that is a carrier issue.

Also useing twrp i have been able to reload backups with different kernels. Butc only way to load a custom kernel is useing the method above.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

fordborn said:


> Yes I hope soon we can have full s-off but I think that has to come from the service provider (sprint). Dont think it is up to HTC to make sim-off that is a carrier issue.
> 
> Also useing twrp i have been able to reload backups with different kernels. Butc only way to load a custom kernel is useing the method above.


Umm, S-OFF doesn't have anything to do with the SIM card. It's a security flag in the bootloader to halt the on-phone flashing (e.g., with recovery or HBOOT) of particular partitions. Simcard locks don't have much to do with hTC, but that's a separate issue.

All the best,

-HG


----------

